# Ryanair BOGOF (well, nearly...)



## DrMoriarty (12 Jan 2007)

(Bargain Alert courtesy of Boards.ie)

See here: [broken link removed]


> Booking Period: _Thurs 11 Jan 07 - midnight Thurs 18 Jan 07_
> Travel Period: _15 Jan 07 - 08 Feb 07_
> Applicable Days: _Mon - Sun (subject to availability)_
> Flight must be purchased: _4 days in advance_


 
Read the T&C carefully. Some eejits are entering made-up reference nos. and think they've actually made a valid booking...


----------



## MonkeyMagic2 (12 Jan 2007)

there seems to be loads of people getting valid confirmation back though, even after ringing ryanair...according to boards.ie


----------



## SlurrySlump (12 Jan 2007)

Where would you be going between Jan 15th and Feb 8th for God's sake?


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Where would you be going between Jan 15th and Feb 8th for God's sake?


 
I'm flying to Cork for a start.


----------



## Howitzer (12 Jan 2007)

The cynic in me reckons that the plc is trying to manipulate it's "seats filled per flight" percentage at a time of year when they would be traditionally low - anyone who wanted to buy a flight during that period would have already done so. Why? God knows. Damn bean counters are always up to something.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jan 2007)

MonkeyMagic2 said:


> there seems to be loads of people getting valid confirmation back though, even after ringing ryanair...according to boards.ie


Yeah, but it wouldn't be the first time Ryanair said one thing on the 'phone and another at the check-in desk or boarding gate. If they've booked in breach of the T&Cs — even if 'Mary on the phone said it was alright' — Ryanair would have no obligation to board them.

Btw, I'm going to Bristol (but not with indignation); CCOVICH, maybe one of us should book the other's flight, if you haven't already?


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Btw, I'm going to Bristol (but not with indignation); CCOVICH, maybe one of us should book the other's flight, if you haven't already?


 

Bugger-I'd love to do you a favour Dr. M but I've already booked and paid for flights to both Cork and Hamburg in the coming weeks, so have no desire to go elsewhere!


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jan 2007)

Not to worry — a Shannon-Bristol return on the dates I want is cheaper than a one-way Limerick-Dublin train ticket, so no big deal!


----------



## Howitzer (12 Jan 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## car (12 Jan 2007)

whats the story with the baggage charge, you can either have no bags WITH priority bookin for 6 euro or a baggage charge.  either way you pay.  cant find a way round that.  
Also, does no luggage mean no hand luggage?   Can you bring a bag on the plane?  Havent flown with ryanair before.

So for 2 people its 4 cents for the return flights, then 12e for no luggage but online checkin, then 10e for visa payment.   Is there any way round these charges?


----------



## MugsGame (12 Jan 2007)

There is a link below the baggage options pulldown which adds the "0 bags -- no priority checkin" option to the list. That option is free (no extra charge).



> maybe one of us should book the other's flight



See terms and conditions -- passenger names on 'free' booking must match first booking.


----------



## Helen (12 Jan 2007)

There's a 'Remove' option in the text under the box and it removes priority boarding so you are left with just hand luggage. Took a while to figure that out though!


----------



## sunrock (12 Jan 2007)

car said:


> whats the story with the baggage charge, you can either have no bags WITH priority bookin for 6 euro or a baggage charge. either way you pay. cant find a way round that.
> Also, does no luggage mean no hand luggage? Can you bring a bag on the plane? Havent flown with ryanair before.
> 
> So for 2 people its 4 cents for the return flights, then 12e for no luggage but online checkin, then 10e for visa payment. Is there any way round these charges?


 
I don`t see the need for proirity boarding.Assuming you have no check in bags.
One can book online and when it asks you how many bags,you say o  and then go to the text below...click...to remove online check in or whatever and then you pay zero for the o  bag. You are free to take cabin bag less than 10kg...ie no charge.
So now you have no baggage charges....still you will have to pay fees and charges normally which add 24 to 43 e for a return flight depending on god knows what..not including c.c. charges.


----------



## Joe1234 (12 Jan 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Where would you be going between Jan 15th and Feb 8th for God's sake?



Winter weekend away?


----------



## rabbit (13 Jan 2007)

Or to visit friends and / or family in other places, or to go to exhibitions or for business travel etc ....good old Ryanair makes this possible.


----------



## SlurrySlump (13 Jan 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> If they've booked in breach of the T&Cs — even if 'Mary on the phone said it was alright' — Ryanair would have no obligation to board them.


 
I wonder if this is the same Mary I worked with?


----------



## andrew1977 (13 Jan 2007)

Great offer ... i go to manchester to see the football a fair bit... On a weekend Man united are playing at home the flights can be up to 300 euro return .
Going now on the 27th January to see United play Portsmouth in the FA Cup for 22.50 return for me and a friend.An absolute bargain !!


----------



## burns (13 Jan 2007)

Why are they looking for your credit card number on a unsecured page.
Is this safe to do ?


----------



## LFC Murphy (15 Jan 2007)

burns said:


> Why are they looking for your credit card number on a unsecured page.
> Is this safe to do ?


 
Ya this spooked me also............ dunno why either


----------



## MugsGame (15 Jan 2007)

The Ryanair front page (currently) links to a 'secure' https page. Even if you visit the page using http, your data is submitted to a https page.


----------



## demoivre (18 Jan 2007)

From www.fxcentre.com


[FONT=verdana,arial]*Ryanair scrambles to fix Internet glitch*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,arial]Thursday, 18th [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]An e-mail providing instructions on how to get free flights booked through the Ryanair website has been circulating among Irish internet users since last Friday.
The mail claims that as a result of a glitch in the website, it is possible to circumvent the low cost airlines current two-for-one offer and book flights for a nominal 1 cent with Ryanair paying all taxes and charges, the Irish Times reports.
Ryanair is running a promotion whereby customers who book a flight for travel in early February can book a second flight for free. The e-mail provides a specific address on the Ryanair website ([broken link removed], which is the one provided to customers of the two-for-one offer.
This page prompts users to enter the six-digit code they received when booking their first flight, but it now transpires any six digits can be entered.
As a result, recipients of the e-mail have been able to avail of the free flight without having booked a first full-price flight.
[/FONT]


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jan 2007)

They seem to be 'playing it cool', according to this _Indo_ report (free registration required).

As well they might, from one point of view...

Is Michael O'Lairy really on the record as saying that 'there was no question of Ryanair ever refunding taxes, fees and charges taken from no-show passengers', as the first report claims?


----------



## Klesser (18 Jan 2007)

Im not sure where to post this so apoligies if its in the wrong place.

A friend sent me an email informing me of a clitch in ryan air on line system where you could get free flights for a certain date only paying for baggage and credit card fee.

I chanced my arm and it worked!  I even reconfirmed it on there website. Two tickets for 28e.

Im just wondering what will happen when i check in.  Can they then charge us the full price or will they have to stand by the confirmation?


----------



## NorfBank (18 Jan 2007)

*Re: Ryan Air - Free Flights?*

If it's their problem and you have done nothing illegal then they will have to stand by it once to have confirmation.
So anyway what dates..?


----------



## Daddy (18 Jan 2007)

Booked a flight with Ryanair for 8 of us for a stag weekend in Biarritz.

16cent all in.

Going out early Saturday morning 3rd Feb and back late Sunday evening.

Hope we'll be ok when we get to the boarding gate


----------



## DirtyH2O (18 Jan 2007)

How can you get flights for 16c, is there not a minimum charge of six euros to check in without bags or nine euros with bags and 1 - 2.50 card charge per person per segment? Am I missing something about booking with Ryanair?
The insurance option seems to have a happy habit of changing to yes every page refresh too...


----------



## Sunny (18 Jan 2007)

Either a brilliant marketing move by Ryanair or they are just trying to save face. I don't understand why if it was a marketing ploy, they changed the page on Friday evening so that you had provide a credit card number and the reference number to book the free flights. But as the article posted above shows, they probably are having the last laugh!


----------



## Daddy (18 Jan 2007)

dirtyH2O

16 C + card charge = Euro 40.16C

No baggage as free bag for each person on board up to 10kg's.

After all just heading over for 1 night.


----------



## DirtyH2O (18 Jan 2007)

Daddy said:


> dirtyH2O
> 
> 16 C + card charge = Euro 40.16C
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update.
When we looked at booking our only option was either one bag @ nine euros or no bags @ six euros. That was for a flight to France as well. I tried leaving it blank but wasn't allowed to do so.


----------



## Glenbhoy (18 Jan 2007)

> Thanks for the update.
> When we looked at booking our only option was either one bag @ nine euros or no bags @ six euros. That was for a flight to France as well. I tried leaving it blank but wasn't allowed to do so.


You can leave it blank, they just make it difficult - but once you've done it once it's easy.
BTW I think the whole thing was a scam by ryanair, fills up their planes, gets revenue from: credit card fees, suitcases, priority boarding, levies, onboard gaming, drinks, food.......
Didn't O'Leary recently say that he envisages people flying for free eventually, with the peripheral revenues paying the cost.


----------



## Molly (18 Jan 2007)

> Didn't O'Leary recently say that he envisages people flying for free eventually, with the peripheral revenues paying the cost.


 
Yes he did...


----------



## Lemurz (18 Jan 2007)

It's a viral marketing job according to the Irish Times today.......

It now appears that rather than being a "glitch" in the Ryanair website, the e-mail is an example of viral marketing. This kind of marketing involves encouraging customers to spread marketing messages on behalf of the company, either through providing direct incentives or providing offers that seem so good that people want to inform their friends about them.

The fact that the e-mails have been in circulation for almost a week means it is unlikely that Ryanair was not aware of them. In addition, because the promotional site works with any six-digit code, it would seem Ryanair is not attempting to restrict the offer in any way.

www.ryanair.com/member/freeflights.html


----------



## boogaloo (28 Jan 2007)

has anyone actually used one of these 'free' flights yet? I'm due to fly on one of them on Friday next, just wondered if I should expect any surprises at the airport due to not actually having bought the 1st flight?

thanks.


----------



## mollser (29 Jan 2007)

boogaloo said:


> has anyone actually used one of these 'free' flights yet? I'm due to fly on one of them on Friday next, just wondered if I should expect any surprises at the airport due to not actually having bought the 1st flight?
> 
> thanks.



Yes, pleased to say Lady Mollser and myself had a wonderful day out in London on Saturday for the grand total cost of €10.04!! No quibbles whatsoever, I hope they do these promo's more often!


----------



## boogaloo (30 Jan 2007)

cheers Mollser, I can look forward to it so.

Did you have to pay some new tax on departing from the London airport?


----------



## mollser (30 Jan 2007)

boogaloo said:


> cheers Mollser, I can look forward to it so.
> 
> Did you have to pay some new tax on departing from the London airport?



That new tax kicks in sometime in February, so we were just before that, thankfully - couldve doubled the cost of my flights


----------

